

DuckDuckGo, Google Competitor, Says It's Getting Shut Out  - kurtable
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/11/22/duckduckgo-google_n_2174286.html

======
tebel
Duckduckgo lacks in search algorithms, I used them awhile back as my default
search for about three months and got frustrated by the results and went back
to google. Things that would not show in duckduckgo were #1 on google.

